# Are service dogs allowed at Massanutten Resort?



## Carol C (Aug 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen or taken their own service aka companion dogs there? I'd like to invite a friend for an overnight but I know she wouldn't come without her Gizmo. TIA for advice!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you call them and ask?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Service Dogs that are trained to assist a person with a disability are allowed.
Comfort/companion/emotional support dogs are not allowed.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Service Dogs that are trained to assist a person with a disability are allowed.
> Comfort/companion/emotional support dogs are not allowed.



Yay! I sincerely hope this attitude becomes universally widespread. 

Let me be clear. I absolutely love my rescued, blind, loving dog. He's my best friend, and I'd love to be able to take him on more vacations that I already do- to pet-friendly accommodations. That said, to call a companion animal a 'service animal' when it has no special training to assist it's owner/handler just for the purpose of sidestepping 'no pet' rules, is wrong. Many people are allergic to animal dander, or are terrified of even the most friendly, cuddly lapdog, and commonly owed timeshares are as much for those people as for those who have to leave 'Fido, or Fifi home when they go to a nice resort.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 24, 2016)

To be honest, I don't have a problem with dogs or pet friendly resorts.  But Companion dogs are pets and are not service dogs.  Massanutten is all about building nicer and newer units.  They upkeep their older units but they are older and don't have the bells and whistles.  Massanutten has a section called Eagle Trace that floats 1-52.  They could certainly convert 1/3 to 1/2 the units to pet friendly and convert part of one of the parks and trails to a dog walk/dog friendly park area.  I think this would actually create demand and a pet fee could be charged to pay for the extra maintenance of the park and trail, the cleaning and wear and tear on the units.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2016)

Carol C said:


> Has anyone ever seen or taken their own service aka companion dogs there? <snip>:



Carol ... 

As another poster has clearly stated.... Service animals and Companion animals are NOT the same critter. And hence, have totally different legal standing under the law.

A seeing eye dog is a Service animal; a comfort dog is a pet with a fancy title. Other types of Service Dogs would be one trained to alert its owner to an impending seizure or a deaf person to different sounds (smoke alarm, door bell, car horns, etc). 

A guard dog is NOT A SERVICE dog ... as personal defense is not considered a "quality of living life" issue.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> To be honest, I don't have a problem with dogs or pet friendly resorts. <snip>.



I do have a problem with "some/many/a few" pet owners ... as many just assume their "wonderful pet" would be a total joy to everyone else. 

And I have personally owned large dogs (german shorthair and doberman) plus several outdoor cats (including a devoted "attack" cat who was feared by everyone else in the family for 10 plus years).


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 24, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> I do have a problem with "some/many/a few" pet owners ... as many just assume their "wonderful pet" would be a total joy to everyone else.
> 
> And I have personally owned large dogs (german shorthair and doberman) plus several outdoor cats (including a devoted "attack" cat who was feared by everyone else in the family for 10 plus years).



My Scooter chose me at the cat adoption event. We were looking for an adult cat and 3 month old Scooter squeeeezed out of her cage twice to get to me, so what could I do besides bring her home. She has no use for Cliff, although in her later years she will occasionally go sit in his office.  I've often wondered if she, or any of the other three, would go into the attack mode if someone tried to harm her human.  It's nice to think that they would!


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 24, 2016)

*Massanutten Resort Pet Policy*



Carol C said:


> Has anyone ever seen or taken their own service aka companion dogs there? I'd like to invite a friend for an overnight but I know she wouldn't come without her Gizmo. TIA for advice!




*What is the Resort's pet policy?*

Pets are not permitted at the Resort. 

Any violations of this policy will result in a $250 fine and the immediate removal of the animal. There are several independent area kennels listed below that may be able to provide you with pet boarding.

Kennel - Name -  Location -  Distance - Phone Number

K-9 Groom-N-Board Harrisonburg 12.0 miles (540) 434-1360 
Loving Care Pet Resort Verona 30.2 miles (540) 248-6816 
Sunny Ridge Kennel Weyers Cave 12.9 miles (540) 234-9359 
The Dogwoods Pet Lodge Elkton 11.5 miles (540) 298-0358 


The exception to this no-pet policy is for Service Animals 

(animals individually trained to do work or perform a specific task related to a person's disability). They must be under control and on a leash/harness at all times. Service Animals may be attended to by companions, but employees and staff of the Resort are not permitted to care for Service Animals. Fees may be applied to your account for damages caused by Service Animals, as they would if the damages were caused by an owner or guest. We appreciate advance notice for service animals staying on resort property.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Service Dogs that are trained to assist a person with a disability are allowed.
> Comfort/companion/emotional support dogs are not allowed.



I think under the ADA law  they are allow at all resorts. However, They should be trained as a service dog with an approved service dog vest;  and the person with the disabilty should have a statement from th physician
Statement


----------



## madex (Aug 24, 2016)

Some of  us are allergic to dogs an cats. We are staying right now at a timeshare resort in GA. We asked directly that no pets stayed  before even checking in.   People don't realize that even though unit is clean after a pet stayed, dander may stay for weeks.  Resort will have to shampoo carpets, sofas, etc between guests.  That will not happen.


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 25, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> I think under the ADA law  they are allow at all resorts. However, They should be trained as a service dog with an approved service dog vest;  and the person with the disabilty should have a statement from th physician
> Statement



That's actually not quite correct.  By law, a person is not required to prove anything that says the dog is a service dog, nor is the animal required to wear a vest:
_
How can I tell if an animal is really a service animal and not just a pet?
A: Some, but not all, service animals wear special collars and harnesses. Some, but not all, are licensed or certified and have identification papers. If you are not certain that an animal is a service animal, you may ask the person who has the animal if it is a service animal required because of a disability. However, an individual who is going to a restaurant or theater is not likely to be carrying documentation of his or her medical condition or disability. Therefore, such documentation generally may not be required as a condition for providing service to an individual accompanied by a service animal. Although a number of states have programs to certify service animals, you may not insist on proof of state certification before permitting the service animal to accompany the person with a disability._
https://www.ada.gov/archive/qasrvc.htm


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 31, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Service Dogs that are trained to assist a person with a disability are allowed.
> *Comfort/companion/emotional support dogs are not allowed.*



That is true under the ADA, but not under the FHA (Fair Housing Act).  If a person has a doctor's prescription for an emotional support animal, the resort cannot exclude them (with very limited exceptions such as very small complex with fewer than 4 units).


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 31, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> I think under the ADA law  they are allow at all resorts. However, They should be trained as a service dog with an approved service dog vest;  and the person with the disability should have a statement from th physician
> Statement



They don't have to wear a vest or have any identifying features. Nor is the person required to disclose their disability. AND service dogs may assist for both physical and mental disabilities.

In order to determine if the dog is legitimate, staff may ask:
- Is this a service dog?
- What is this dog trained to do?

They may not ask for documentation that the dog is a service dog. Nor may they ask what the disability is. 

You may not always see or understand the disability. You don't have to. If the person wants to conceal it, they may. For example, the man with a below the knee amputee who can walk but wears long pants that conceal the prosthetic is not required to show you his artificial limb. When he walks in with a service dog and explains that this is a service dog who assists him to walk, you need to believe him. Here's the story of that man:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biFIp5_YzT8


----------



## Carol C (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks to all who posted. My friend suffered a serious fall and is laid up so this has become a non-issue. Sorry to not get back to this thread sooner to let you all know that...but hopefully the replies will help inform others. I now think I know there's a difference between a service vs companion animal, so I appreciate all the replies. Thx again!


----------

